# Mike Quarry



## Tames D (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm a little late with this as Mike passed away last summer. Alot of people might not know who Mike Quarry was, but he was the younger brother of Boxer Jerry Quarry. Mike was a good boxer in his own right and in my opinion never got the recognition that he deserved.

Mike was my neighbor and my friend. I miss him. He was only 55.


----------



## Carol (Apr 5, 2007)

Never too late to remeber a warrior.  :asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 5, 2007)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm sorry for you loss.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 5, 2007)

.


----------

